# First new Band Saw



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your new saw! Thanks for the review.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the 17" extreme series Grizz and have never tensioned a 1" blade past the 4 setting. Maybe your blade is too long? I tension my T Wolf 1" blades to 3 1/2 setting with no flutter. I would check length of blade, etc.


----------



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

gfadvm,
It's a 131.5" I am not a band saw expert by any means and it is possible what I see as "flutter" is normal. I may be over reacting to the movement I see. I really don't know.


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

Since buying my first band saw I don't rip anything that has not already been jointed on my table saw. It's so much safer to run un-jointed boards through the band saw. I love mine (14" Rikon). It's forgiving and just plain works!
Sounds like you've got a really nice one. How did you saw logs on your old 14"? I've got some 5' long logs of cherry I'd like to mill, but they're so heavy I can't imagine running them through the saw.


----------



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

I can understand where you are coming from, Moshup. But I get a special satisfaction from cutting down a tree with my son, and then turning it into furniture.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Great review.
so, what's the fate of the $50 delta. I may be in the market for one.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice review. I'm jealous.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Just had another thought for you. I bought Mark Dijenski's bandsaw book before I bought my BS and it really helped me understand blade tensioning, When to use what blade, etc . I'm not sure of the author's name spelling but you can find this book at Woodcraft. Good luck with the new saw. Your first upgrade should be a Carter Stabilizer as I bought one and have really enjoyed it.


----------



## hillcountrywoodcraft (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats on your new bandsaw- hope it serves you well. Do you have to order the blades from Grizzly or were you able to find a local supplier? We have the extreme version and it would be nice to find a different supplier or maybe a better blade out there at that length.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the one I have been looking to buy, or the green vesion can't decide.
A few more months and I'll pull the trigger.
I think 17" is perfect for what I'll be doing; 14" would limit my resaw capability (without a riser).


----------



## MarktheWoodButcher (May 14, 2009)

Don, I already gave it away. But if there is anyone near the 08809 zip code I've got some 96" and 108" blades to give away. some are still in the package and I think there are a couple if unused Timberwolf blades.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

Mark - you could get a cast iron trunion for your saw from Grizzly. Search Grizzly for the item below:

H8193 Optional Heavy-Duty Cast-Iron Trunnion for G0513, G0513X & G0514X


----------

